# Salama Ladies Hair Salon



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

I (finally) arrived and I am looking for a place to get my hair touched up. Has anyone on here used this place and can share thoughts?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Genuinegrrl said:


> I (finally) arrived and I am looking for a place to get my hair touched up. Has anyone on here used this place and can share thoughts?


Are you African American? If so, there are very few salons in Dubai that have stylists familiar or trained to work with hair of women of color. 

Rather than make an appointment, show up and jump into a chair, go to the salon and tell them you want to watch how the hairdressers work. I don't see anything wrong with that, especially if they screw your hair up there will be no going back!!!


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Are you African American? If so, there are very few salons in Dubai that have stylists familiar or trained to work with hair of women of color.
> 
> Rather than make an appointment, show up and jump into a chair, go to the salon and tell them you want to watch how the hairdressers work. I don't see anything wrong with that, especially if they screw your hair up there will be no going back!!!


yes I am African American. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bibi (Nov 12, 2011)

Genuinegrrl said:


> I (finally) arrived and I am looking for a place to get my hair touched up. Has anyone on here used this place and can share thoughts?


Welcome to Dubai, been to make my hair in this salon and would recommend - staff are pleasant, skilled and speak English! Premises clean too


----------

